# Fish tank filter that is silent?



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some cascade internal filters right now and they are too loud. My fish tank is about 4-5 feet from my bed and I simply can't sleep with them on (although it's my very loud, I am very picky about it being quiet when I sleep). So I was wondering if there were any internal filters (or ones suitable for plants- which, I may limit my number of plants in my tank soon) that are nearly silent or is that just wishful thinking? Thanks! Austin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out the Marina S series by Hagen, my friend has 2 of them and they are virtually silent from what I can hear.

He's picky on how loud his filters are as well.


Amazon.com: Marina S10 Power Filter: Pet Supplies


The only problem is that they are pretty long so make sure they fit your tank.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm I didn't say but my tank is 50 gallons. That one looks like a HOB filter though? Won't that be loud with the water hitting and also cause too much oxygen for plants?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Austin said:


> Hmm I didn't say but my tank is 50 gallons. That one looks like a HOB filter though? Won't that be loud with the water hitting and also cause too much oxygen for plants?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



No, I mean they are too long to fit in the back of the hood 
These are supposed to be slim models which means they are extra long.

Yes, they are an HOB filter and so long as you keep the water high ehough, it shouldnt be a problem. You can adjust the flow if I remember correctly so thatll make it quieter too.


My friends tank is planted and he doesnt seem to have a problem with his plants and the filter.



The reviews on amazon also say thats its very quiet I think so hopefully those will help you out more than I am XD


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you want silent, canister filter is the only way to go.


----------



## Boise1024 (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 on the canisters. My fluval 106 is near-silent. Eheim would be even better.

You can also look for internal filter, I imagine being submerged you wouldn't hear a thing. You could look into the fluval U3.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks emerald I will consider that filter ) 

Curious about the canister filters though. Are they really nearly slilent? I don't mind if they are a little expensive (hoping not too much though) since it would be a good investment. 

However like I said I have internal filters and they are noisy because they vibrate against the glass and also it seems as they get more filled with junk they get louder. I mean, for the most part they were silent to begin, but somehow lately they seem to rattle against the wall of the fish tank. Like if I move them a certain way they are pretty quiet...

(but somehow by the time I wake up it starts rattling again idk why.) 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

My rena xp3 is pretty quiet. It makes a little noise but its pretty constant noise, not like the gurgling of internals or HOBs which is a noise I don't like. I slept with my rena about 2 feet away from my head for over a year. It made enough noise that I would toss a towel over it at night but thats about it. Once summer came the room fan i have on every night drowns out the sound of the filter.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got a Rena XP3 and I dont' hear anything really. It's a very very low hum but you really have to listen for it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Ehiem Classic model canister filter and it nearly silent. I have it in the cabinet in the stand and you can't hear it unless you turn off, ur tv and open the door on the stand. Even then you have to listen for it. Super quiet!


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

*Fluval U4 internal filters*

Hello..I have a similar situation. My 52 gal is in my living room and I wanted it absolutely silent. I have 2 Fluval U4s inside and it is absolutely silent. I mean, I have to check several times watching the water move to confirm it is working. The water is crystal clear, and water paramters are constant. Easy to clean too. So many people were saying that these can be used only as an additional filter but running 2 of them in my tank keeps everything perfect. This is one of the best decisions I have ever made.

Get them Fluval U4s


----------

